# Golden State BBQ Championships



## Tri Tip (Apr 11, 2010)

This was the first IBCA sanctioned event we have participated in.
It was a lot of fun. With IBCA there isn’t any garnish and you absolutely cannot trim your meat after its done. Basically if you want your brisket to fit you have to trim the brisket down to 9 inches so that when it shrinks it will fit in an 8x8 box. We were afraid that it would dry out so we left it status quo. Judges eat it with a knife and fork. No chopped pork. Ribs have to be a Hollywood cut. That’s the most amount of meat on both sides of the bone as possible. Due to this it is impossable to turn in uniform ribs. 7 pieces of Brisket and 7 Ribs. I like the no garnish but I do not like the 1 hour turn in times. Felt like we were waiting too long to turn in meat. It did give us time to vend the leftovers to the public. We made $300 back selling 2 oz samples for 2 bucks. 
We cooked extra meat for this purpose. It was a state event so the GC gets in the pool for the Jack. I’ll defiantly be competing in IBCA again. Much Fun!














Final Table Call Chicken 12th place.




No call in Ribs   




9th Place Pork




This eyesore actually scored 8th (Thanks Buthcer BBQ!)


----------



## BeeRich (Apr 11, 2010)

Well done guys.  The Yard Bird, Pork, and Bent Brisket look great.  Your eyesore looks appetizing.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 11, 2010)

Everything looks very good. Fine effort. 

bigwheel


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go TT, it all looks great. It was interesting hearing the differences in the rules.


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks folks for the kind words!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 13, 2010)

Great job!!  That was some big ass brisket!!  LOL!!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats Mike!!  Everything looks great. You'll knock em out of the park next time.


----------



## Thom Emery (May 2, 2010)

You Guys did well 
Just a note the Ribs are not required to have a Hollywood cut 
It is just suggested by the Head Judge Kelly

Thom Emery
  Organizer at Golden State and Stagecoach


----------



## Tri Tip (May 2, 2010)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> You Guys did well
> Just a note the Ribs are not required to have a Hollywood cut
> It is just suggested by the Head Judge Kelly
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words thom. You put on a top notch event. Count us in for next year!
Hopefully we'll see ya in June at Quen for Kids.....


----------



## Thom Emery (May 3, 2010)

Yes I will be cookin at Quen for Kids
Great Event Great Cause


----------



## Vermin999 (May 3, 2010)

Everything looks great and it looks like you guys had a great time.


----------

